# After upgrading drive I wake up to Powering Up



## Alvysyngr (Dec 1, 2003)

This is for my newly acquired TCD652160 which I installed a 2tb WD drive into and seems to have gone smoothly...but...

Sometime in the middle of the night it restarts and gets stuck on Powering Up. If I unplug it and plug it back in it boots fine. This has happened twice and I'll of course see if it happens again tonight but has anyone else had this happen? Is there maybe a sleep function on the WD drives? 

Is this a sign of a dying power supply? How can I test things to determine what the problem really is?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Alvysyngr said:


> This is for my newly acquired TCD652160 which I installed a 2tb WD drive into and seems to have gone smoothly...but...
> 
> Sometime in the middle of the night it restarts and gets stuck on Powering Up. If I unplug it and plug it back in it boots fine. This has happened twice and I'll of course see if it happens again tonight but has anyone else had this happen? Is there maybe a sleep function on the WD drives?
> 
> Is this a sign of a dying power supply? How can I test things to determine what the problem really is?


Sounds like it could be the Idle Timer in the drive. That's exactly the issue if you have a Green Drive and haven't disabled the idle timer. The tool is wdidle3. What model drive? Many of the newer models have the idle timer disabled now.


----------



## Alvysyngr (Dec 1, 2003)

lillevig said:


> Sounds like it could be the Idle Timer in the drive. That's exactly the issue if you have a Green Drive and haven't disabled the idle timer. The tool is wdidle3. What model drive? Many of the newer models have the idle timer disabled now.


It is the WD20EARS 2tb drive. I forgot about Wdidle3. It didn't happen last night but if it happens again I'll try to disable it


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Alvysyngr said:


> It is the WD20EARS 2tb drive. I forgot about Wdidle3. It didn't happen last night but if it happens again I'll try to disable it


Not a good idea as the next time TiVo has a soft re-boot it will happen and you don't know when that will be, if your not home you will record nothing until you fix the issue.


----------



## Alvysyngr (Dec 1, 2003)

I pulled the drive and Wdidle3'd it. Funny, I couldn't find a blank cdr to burn the software I had for wdidle3 (UBCD) then my DVD Burner wouldn't burn it (I never burn discs anymore) so I burned it to a DVD+DL Disc and it finally worked - what a PITA! All is good so far


----------

